# Simple LED Flashing Eyes



## roberj28 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have absolutely no electrical knowledge and would like to make a simple set of red LED flashing eyes for my Zombie. 

I went to radio shack and bought a pair of red LED lights and have no idea how to wire them. I don't really understand the diagrams that search engine result provide.

Does anyone know of where I could buy something out of the box?

If not does anyone have the requisite knowledge to provide a simple tutorial?

Thank You...


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well i have used some LEDs in the past so maybe i can shed some light. The flashing part may be a little difficult to do unless they are designed for flashing, if not you will have to build a circuit for them. 

If you want them to just stay on it is a little easier. 

A led is a light emitting diode, diodes by nature are a kind of one way valve for electricity. They work of DC current, so you will need a ac to dc converter (called wall wart on this site). The led is designed to have a certain voltage drop across it and then the amount of current you have determines the brightness. If you are only running two leds (one for each eye) you will have the + wire going to a resistor to control the voltage then to the longer leg of the first led, then wire the short leg of the first to the long leg of the second and finally the short leg of the second to the - on the wall wart.

here is a sight to help you determine what resistor you will need (you are using leds in series) and show how to wire:
http://metku.net/?path=mods/ledcalc/index_eng

good luck


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I made up a little circuit for the eyes in the skulls on my columns. They have an adjustable speed for the fade in and out and they run on a 9V battery.
You can see a video of it here -


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Take a look here.

Go to Radio Shack/Fry's/your preferred electronics store, and buy a flashing LED to go with your two solid red LEDs. You should also get a 9 volt battery connector while you're there. Follow the directions at the link above, using your flashing LED where it says a flashing LED and your two solid red LEDs where it says "LEDs red yellow orange or green". Connect the long leg of the flashing LED to the plus terminal of the battery, and the short leg to the long leg of one of the solid red LEDs. Connect the short leg of the first solid red LED to the long leg of the other solid red LED. Finally, connect the short leg of the second solid red LED to the minus terminal of the battery. It should start blinking right along. Since you're just using the flashing LED to control the two solid LEDs, you can cover the flashing LED with tape or something else opaque. As to connecting the parts, do you know how to solder? That's going to be the most secure way. If you don't know how to solder, you can buy wires with alligator clips at the electronics store, but you'd be much better off picking up a beginner's soldering kit and learning how.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Very cool. If you wanted a quick and dirty one you could hack into one of those clip on flashers made for cyclists. Just extend the wires to the LED to what you needed.


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Halstaff said:


> I made up a little circuit for the eyes in the skulls...


Halstaff, this is exactly the type of controller I am looking for! Awesome job!

Do you have a schematic diagram and/or a step-by-step video on how to make it, that you could post?

Thanks!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Surfbeatnik said:


> Halstaff, this is exactly the type of controller I am looking for! Awesome job!
> 
> Do you have a schematic diagram and/or a step-by-step video on how to make it, that you could post?
> 
> Thanks!


No how to but here's the schematic - http://screencast.com/t/trcp78Uf1
I do sell boards when I have extra if you don't want to build your own.


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Can you PM me with the details for purchasing them?

Thanks!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

CDW... If the blinking one bris the other one along for the ride, you could just use one blinker and one regular and that would do it.
Has anyone tried this? I have my doubts that the blinker will actually cause another in series with it to blink as well.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Surfbeatnik said:


> Can you PM me with the details for purchasing them?
> 
> Thanks!


You've got your pm option turned off.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

CreepyCreations said:


> CDW... If the blinking one bris the other one along for the ride, you could just use one blinker and one regular and that would do it.
> Has anyone tried this? I have my doubts that the blinker will actually cause another in series with it to blink as well.


I have done this many times and it DOES work. Both LEDs will blink together, even though only one of them is a blinker LED.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I have done this many times and it DOES work. Both LEDs will blink together, even though only one of them is a blinker LED.



Confirmed, it does work. Used it a bunch myself on unrelated projects. I don't particularly care for the consistent blinking effect on prop eyes, if I'm to be completely honest. 


Creepy, think of it like the singular flasher bulb in old incandescent X-mas light strings, same general principle applies here too.  


On the other hand, Pete Mills is a genius for his Spooky Eyes controller, & it even has a pseudo random double blink. You guys should check this out... http://petemills.blogspot.com/2011/08/halloween-spooky-eyes.html


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

CreepyCreations said:


> CDW... If the blinking one bris the other one along for the ride, you could just use one blinker and one regular and that would do it.
> Has anyone tried this? I have my doubts that the blinker will actually cause another in series with it to blink as well.


Looks like Dave and Raven's Hollow have it covered, but yep, it works; flicker and flashing LEDs both stop current flow through the LED when they switch off, so they'll shut off any component in series with them at the same time.


----------



## roberj28 (Oct 15, 2012)

I know it's been awhile but I wanted to thank you all. Your responses helped me get my lights figured out just in time for the big night.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great! I'm glad you were successful.


----------

